# Goat Breeds Parts 1 & 2 U of OK.



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

A Youtube video of interest, we talk about our six breeds here but theres a LOT more.

[youtube:1fd38pgn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPSCHPuRSyM[/youtube:1fd38pgn] Part 1

2 errors, Toggenbergs didnt originate in Italy, and Arrapawa are from NZ, one of possible contributors to the Kiko.

[youtube:1fd38pgn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFfFp36A-V8&ytsession=Tyi2EIvXG3ypuR0Jk6bBRPK6P3rknjujSEVGycAT1xGM7jJiZat1qipWTeDuEF4rbGx5zaSAyw-TgjuzQSO3JcPMx5hYxhhUhkrl_IM-NmZRDC7bj-5jEwn-5Cl4xxzwYyI9K08e9p52wKePcK6cMt3P0gTugj_qpHk1Ud0ZNlakuWjGdjLbs_GlrrxsG9ZEfBJ8Vk6QopRUzWfgVQ5SOCYf6Jv1zOhdz6NN50aLGKb_F0atVQP_7cq8KiGhQ_EWhYZ940eG2lqY_xYIf2GZM_5AIRH9VNLTBxI-k0ZXyQo[/youtube:1fd38pgn]

dont know if this will work or no, its part 2, also on youtube. Google Goatbreeds part 2 Youtube.com

Jake


----------

